# Acrobat Lesezeichen mit drucken



## jarno (27. März 2009)

Hallo,

wenn man eine pdf aus mehreren Dateien erstellt, sind in der Lesezeichen-Navigation
genau diese Dateinamen zu sehen.

Wenn ich jetzt mehrere Seiten pro Blatt drucken möchte, sollen genau diese
Dateinamen / Lesezeichen mit ausgedruckt werden. Ist das möglich ?

Gruß Jarno


----------

